# ### Hello ! ### x-ray dog/woodkid style



## leoniscaeli (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm new here. I'm a piano player and I just started using FL few months ago. I've been told that I can get some good advices here. Here's a song I composed last week (not100% mine I used some x-ray dog rythms) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9gNMTDiWRk
If you have any remarks I would be glad to hear them. Thank you


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome to VI Leon. 

Its a little unusual to ask for a cue review on the first post. I think you might do better posting your piece in Members Compositions. Plus it might help to get a feel for the flow of how VI works. Without getting too specific, I believe that orchestration and arrangement review in particular could help you in dialing in your sound and creative intent as there are so many ways to assist in delivering the kind of musical message you're wanting to convey. The piece itself sounds a bit a sketch with several elements missing. Once the arrangement and orchestration are dialed in, then comes the task of refining it through standard midi mockup techniques to enhance the listening experience. 

Hope this helps. Enjoy the forum!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 14, 2012)

leoniscaeli @ Wed Mar 14 said:


> I used some x-ray dog rythms



Legally?


----------



## leoniscaeli (Mar 14, 2012)

Okay, thank you, it's true that I didn't spend time refining it for the simple reason that I still don't know very well how to do it. But I'll try to correct that as soon as I can. Thanks also for your advice concerning the members compositions.


----------



## leoniscaeli (Mar 14, 2012)

Well it's just for fun, and so that I can improve. I don't see why it would be illlegal


----------

